# Tyre Dressing Durability



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi all,

After looking for a dressing that would last I decided to buy the Poorboys version and was very diappointed that the next day after a little rain it had all disappeared.

So after reading the product benefits of Z16 and all the rave reviews I decided to buy that and again next day it had all gone.

Now I know it's a tyre dressing therefore it cannot be rocket science to apply it, so where does all the so called durability come in :wall:

Z16's product disclosue says " one application, incredible durability and water repellent", or is it that Scottish rain disolves everything :lol:

Can someone recommend a lasting tyre dressing that has no sling.

Maybe I should get a PHD in " How to apply a tyre dressing". 

I was surprised when Z16 did not last long as I use a lot of their products which are brilliant.

Cheers

Stuart.


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

Best durability i tried so far: Meguiars hotshine tire gel, apply it uniformly across the tires and it should hold up to 2-3 rains....

It will diminish overtime, but it'll repel water on first application for sure...


----------



## andyboyo (Dec 4, 2009)

stuart1164 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After looking for a dressing that would last I decided to buy the Poorboys version and was very diappointed that the next day after a little rain it had all disappeared.
> 
> ...


You did thoroughly clean and dry the tyres before application I take it ?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

try the perl dressing


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I scrub the rubbers with APC and allow them to dry. 
I apply the Z-16 on a sponge and that gives me at least 200+ miles of durability (roughly two weeks on the road)

I like the matt look, therefore one coat of Z-16 is all my tyres get.

Hope that helps.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

andyboyo said:


> You did thoroughly clean and dry the tyres before application I take it ?


Yes all prep done before hand thanks.

Stuart.


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tips said:


> I scrub the rubbers with APC and allow them to dry.
> I apply the Z-16 on a sponge and that gives me at least 200+ miles of durability (roughly two weeks on the road)
> 
> I like the matt look, therefore one coat of Z-16 is all my tyres get.
> ...


Thanks Tips, that is generaly what I do and as said next day it's gone.

Only other thing I can think of is possibly something to do with the tyres make up.

Stuart.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

type of tyre can give very different results, for durability in the rain I have yet to find something that beats Autosmart krill, not actually designed as a tyre dressing but works very well and no sling


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

Try Megs Endurance. It's cheap and lasts pretty long too. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

RD50 goes pretty well and is reasonable at 5ltrs for 32 quid ish


----------



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you for all the replys.

I will look at the ones suggested plus I have re-prep'd the tyres with full strength APC and put another coat of Z16 so I will see how it goes.

Stuart.


----------



## Merlinii (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had real good luck with the Dry Shine Tire Treatment.
Been on over 2 months now and looks like I just applied it.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

finishkare's topkote tyre dressings pretty good imo, the larger bottle is lasting me ages


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ive tried them all mate and the best for looks and lasts is Blackfire. Megs Endurance is ok ish but its greasy on tyres and attracts dust etc.


----------



## Robw757 (Mar 7, 2011)

msb said:


> finishkare's topkote tyre dressings pretty good imo, the larger bottle is lasting me ages


I find the FK Top Kote tyre dressing to be superb and long lasting, it gives a very natural look. I have been meaning to try some Meguair's Endurance though as I occasionally feel the need for slightly more shiny tyres


----------



## mistermini (Apr 24, 2011)

I use Meguiars hotshine tire gel. it last a bit longer than other products I have used and I like the look of it when its applied.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

BEKANA said:


> type of tyre can give very different results, for durability in the rain I have yet to find something that beats Autosmart krill, not actually designed as a tyre dressing but works very well and no sling


Kril is definately unbeatable as far as durability goes. I only used it once on my own car and ended up stripping it off after a month or so because it took all the fun out of dressing the tyres!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Another one for Megs Endurance.

Hotshine is brighter but not as long lasting.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Merlinii said:


> I've had real good luck with the Dry Shine Tire Treatment.
> Been on over 2 months now and looks like I just applied it.


Hmm - nice first post!

follow the link - they have put it all over the motorcycle tyres also!:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Carplan tyre slik, last a lot longer than all the stuff i have tried and that includes most of the above including FK108topcote.
Give it a try, i am sure you will not be disappointed at it's durability and looks.

Kev


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

+1 on PERL, its my favourite dressing at the moment. 2nd favourite is Espuma RD50.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Autosmart Highstyle or ValetPro Traditional tyre dressing for me, both can be brushed on. The HS gives a more glossy look and lasts a touch longer, both can be buffed down slightly with an old MF or a sponge to reduce the gloss.


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

espuma rd50 imo is good leaves a matt finish and is waterproof top it up every wash and it seems to last forever no matter how much it rains!


----------



## Paul N (May 4, 2011)

Merlinii said:


> I've had real good luck with the Dry Shine Tire Treatment.
> Been on over 2 months now and looks like I just applied it.


anyone else tried this?


----------



## Stuart85VTR (May 11, 2011)

Megs endurance is the best I have tried so far but will need to try some of the other products mentioned here.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Tyre Shine looks good. Who sells it in the UK ?


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,

I like Autobrite Berry Blast Trim detailer - lasts ages - I find it is best to put on the 'day before' you intend driving the car - as you can get some sling if it's not really dried (or that might be because I can't resist putting my foot down :lol...



msb said:


> finishkare's topkote tyre dressings pretty good imo, the larger bottle is lasting me ages


Hi MSB,

I can't get on with it - maybe I'm applying it wrong - as you're also in BOT if you've any tips let me know, or you're welcome to the sample size I got!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

Im another megs endurance user here


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I use AG Instant Tyre Shine (only because I haven't run out yet...) and even that lasts better than that. All I do is PW the tyres as part of the rinse and wash them right at the end of the wash with normal shampoo and rinse again. I apply the AG with a washing up sponge of all things and it lasts a week or so (not the green side!) Even washing the car again doesn't really affect it even though I tend to clean the car 2 or 3 times a week, I don't apply it every time. 

Ordered Swissvax Pneu - the less shiny version - hoping that lives up to expectations.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma RD50 for me too


----------



## Danielle (Feb 15, 2010)

My favorite is the Wolfgang Black Diamond Tire Gel. 
At the moment I use the Detailer's Pride Gloss Tire Gel, the matt look is comparable to the Wolfgang tire gel.
Before I've used the Meguiars High Endurance tire gel, I was not satisfied about this on the Volvo's tires.


----------

